# Eurodisney/Paris Campsites



## 91740 (May 1, 2005)

My family and I are off to Eurodiseny Paris 31 July 04.
Can anyone advise me on any good motorhome sites close to Eurodisney/Paris.
I know its a bit short notice, but we have just disided to go on our way to Germany.
Thanks for any comments 
Dave.


----------

